# My first all clad, and i have a question



## skyordec (Nov 26, 2007)

Just wondering, i have never use copper before. I bought an all clad stockpot copper core from the williams-sonoma store, and the copper line has a lot of marks. Is it normal for a new pot to have a lot of discoloration? I hope they didn't sell me something used.


----------



## skyordec (Nov 26, 2007)

Nobody knows about copper, like me or is it considered a supid question?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Your description of the copper having "a lot of marks" isn't very clear. What sort of marks? Perhaps you should justtake the pot back to the store and ask for a new one.

shel


----------



## skyordec (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you Shel for your reply . The sockpot was used; it had scratches on the bottom. I went to the store and exchanged it. Love it and i'm planning to buy more.


----------



## robeezee3 (Jan 6, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind (I've lots of solid copper pots from Mauviel, as well as the All-Clad Copper Core) that over time, the copper does oxidize and must be polished to look best. I say that because I don't want to spend my life polishing pots and so I have allowed them to tarnish and look like they came from Julia Childs' personal collection.
They cook just as well tarnished.
Bob


----------



## skyordec (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Robeezee for your comment. I have an eye on those Mauviels too, but to clean them could be too hard.


----------



## robeezee3 (Jan 6, 2008)

One other thing to remember - I was dellighted with the Mauviels' heft when I was choosing them, never thinking "gee, this will be VERY heavy when filled with a stew" They cook beautifully, but sometimes may require two arms to lift them. Some of the pots have only one long handle and are not the best design ergonomically. So if you don't mind heavy things, they cook wonderfully - just think before you lift.
Bob


----------



## skyordec (Nov 26, 2007)

The all clad copper core got my attention because they are heavy. I thought, "Heavy, they must be good". I don't leave the Williams Somoma without picking up the Mauviel 4qt saute, haven't tried a stockpot, but I will next time. Copper reminds me of my grandmother.
Allow them to tarnish, could be a good idea.


----------

